# No wonder I like this stuff



## gonavy (Jul 11, 2016)

Went to get a 30 pack today, no coors light anywhere...so I got some Bud light, came home to find out what was going on with coors light, found this

http://www.huzlers.com/fda-finds-th...e-production-will-stop-30-days-investigation/

LOL...no wonder I like it so much, they're getting us addicted to it, I really didn't any help, already was addicted after 24 yrs in the Navy. I am some what an expert in beer drinking, glad I didn't got popped on a drug screen, would have lost my CDL. Of course I just retired again a few weeks ago, but sure would have been embarrassing to test positive on my way out the door. I foresee many..many..law suites coming Molson Brewing Companies way...


----------



## gonavy (Jul 11, 2016)

OOps...I got duped..looks like it's a fake news story, so back to the start, wonder why there is no coors light on the in stock at the liquor store, they had no idea they were out...sounds fishy


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2016)

It's crazy how these stories get started on the internet & everybody believes them.

I bet you could make up some outrageous story & put it out there & most would believe you.

Al


----------



## jasper7 (Jul 11, 2016)

What?!? No Colorado Kool-Aid, summer won't be the same.


----------

